# Railroad music!



## stayhighlovelife (May 11, 2010)

I will keep adding to this and the next new post i have will be early jazz and swing train songs.

:mummy::mummy::mummy::mummy::mummy::mummy::mummy:













YouTube - BBYMRLCCOTN's Channel












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=









:mummy::mummy::mummy::mummy::mummy::mummy::mummy:


----------



## absurdtoast (May 11, 2010)

Amazon.com: Train 45: Railroad Songs Of The Early 1900s: Various Artists: Music

great album


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 11, 2010)

i really liked these, thanks alot.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 20, 2010)

sweet.... !!!!!....back to the top o da list


----------



## Awol (Dec 6, 2010)

Different decade, but still a good song:


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 6, 2010)

Convert Youtube to MP3 & Download Youtube Videos - Free Downloader
you can turn these into mp3's and download 'em... that site is the shit cuz theres alot of obscure stuff on youtube


----------

